# Washing Machine Repair



## bluebell (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi guys

Do you or have you used any repairer for washing machine??

Mine, Fisher &Paykel needs repair work. So typical, as we just moved in the washing machine is at fault. Can't buy a new one, because this is new!! But bought this in Australia, so no warranty !

Anyone with contacts for technical F&P i appreciate! I searched but cldn't find any. Or any recommendations for a washing machine repairer would do fine.

Cheers!!


----------

